

Ask HN: Startup PR Firms? - wallacrw

Are any startups out there using PR firms, and if so, any recommendations?<p>Just curious if there are well-known service providers in this area...thanks!
======
Spindoctorblue
Teena Touch PR. Consistent results, strong media contacts and long history
launching startups. <http://www.teenatouchpr.com>

